# Burlap, it just ain't what it used to be...



## Sawtooth Jack

I just bought some burlap to finish up a prop I have been working on, and man am I disappointed. I remember the burlap my dad used to use to wrap his shrubs in winter when I was a kid, and the weave was very tight. The stuff I keep finding looks pretty much like a fishing net to me it's so loosely put together, and I know it won't last more than a season or two. Does anyone know where to buy some good quality burlap fabric...something almost as tightly woven as canvas?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hey Jack, at the zoo we use really good quality burlap for the animals. Give me a couple of days, and I'll let you know. I don't know the price, and they may only sell in bulk, but I'll let you know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I've seen burlap in fabric stores that was a fairly tight weave. That's probably not the cheapest place to buy it.


----------



## tot13

I naively thought I would find all the free burlap from our local feed store. Apparently there are a lot cheaper alternatives now. I was reduced to buying mine from Wal-Mart.


----------



## debbie5

I bought mine at a privately owned garden supply shop..a big roll of it, but I agree- it's not as heavy or tightly woven as the stuff from the 70's. It has, however, held up quite nicely and didn't' fall apart (as I thought it would ) in the weather. I got it more than 60% off, so I can't complain. It had that good burlap smell! I let it dry out, re-roll & re use it, as I swath my house in it for 'Ween. There is a big difference between erosion control netting (which is very heavy but very fish-netty, with holes the size of a plum) and burlap for wrapping roots balls & winterizing bushes.


----------



## Allen H

I get mine from Dallas bag and burlap


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the replies everyone. I tried the fabric stores around here as well, but they only carry canvas.



howlin mad jack said:


> Hey Jack, at the zoo we use really good quality burlap for the animals. Give me a couple of days, and I'll let you know. I don't know the price, and they may only sell in bulk, but I'll let you know.


Thanks, I'm looking forward to hearing what you can discover.


----------



## bobzilla

I just picked some up at Joann's fabrics...nice tight weave. $3.99 per yard.
Had a 40% off coupon too


----------



## Allen H

Sawtooth, where are you located?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are probably getting erosion landscape fabric. ?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks guys.

BZ, I'll have to head to a Joann's to see what they have. The only fabric places nearby are specialty/dress-maker shops, so they had nothing as basic as burlap.

Allen, I'm midwest, but should have access to the same major chain stores as you if you have a recommendation.

FE, yes exactly, what I have is a roll of erosion fabric from a hardware store, it was the best I could find in a pinch. By doubling it up I could probably make do and it may even look more grungy and tattered than the nicer burlap, I'm just worried about being able to see through it if I back-light it and also that this stuff is extremely bio-degradable.


----------



## Allen H

No chain stores stink for burlap, a local family owned burlap co is who you need to find.


----------



## Spooky Dave

Howdy,

Well, this isn't burlap, or a tight weave, but if you're looking for jute netting this is where I get it. It costs $70 (which includes a $39 shipping charge) for a 4-foot by 112-foot roll. In other words, a ton. At least that was the price in 2008. Hope it helps.

Dave

http://fabriscape.com/images/Jute Netting PDF.pdf


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again all,

Joann's had the nicer burlap, so thanks for the heads up on that one. I ended up using the erosion fabric to cover some lawn repair needed on the side of my house today, so it did not go to waste (coincidence or fateful purchase, I wonder). Hopefully in a few weeks when I no longer need it for the lawn it will be all grungy and ready for Halloween use!


----------



## debbie5

Lowe's did have rolls of real burlap last year, but no one knew where they were. I found them outside, next to the koi pond supplies.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hey Jack, I checked into the burlap, and the price per roll is $54.45 per roll, and you can buy it at Atlantic Fertilizer and Chemical Co. Each roll is 48" wide by 100 yards long.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

howlin mad jack said:


> Hey Jack, I checked into the burlap, and the price per roll is $54.45 per roll, and you can buy it at Atlantic Fertilizer and Chemical Co. Each roll is 48" wide by 100 yards long.


H.M. Jack, thanks for taking the time to look up the burlap info. That size roll seems like quite a deal at that price. I'll be looking them up for sure.


----------



## nixie

I know JoAnns and Hobby Lobby carry it the tight weave variety in-store and online. Both stores offer 40-50% coupons that really help. I tried the kind from a farm store last year because it was cheaper, but after doubling it up to compensate for the flimsy-ness and replacing what fell apart just frim working with it, it turned out to be more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey, someone already mentioned it, but I got my burlap last year from Wal Mart, and it was really tightly woven. I think I paid $2.99 per yard, but I only needed a couple of yards for my SAM character, from the movie Trick 'r Treat. I love the burlap smell, it reminds me of haunted houses from my childhood! Burlap and Spanish moss, can you beat that combo?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey, someone already mentioned it, but I got my burlap last year from Wal Mart, and it was really tightly woven. I think I paid $2.99 per yard, but I only needed a couple of yards for my SAM character, from the movie Trick 'r Treat. I love the burlap smell, it reminds me of haunted houses from my childhood! Burlap and Spanish moss, can you beat that combo?


Funny you should say that, as I was distressing my burlap and drying it I said the same thing, "smells just like an old-school haunted house". :zombie:


----------



## Memento mori

Sorry to hear ur having burlap problems. I just advertised on Craigslist about a 100 new burlap bags FREE. Gone in less than 24hrs. So if I were you, I would look on craigs list from time to time for that, or better yet, they have a 'want' sectn. You can advertise that you are looking for burlap on there. Perhaps someone has some lying around & will give them to you. There are plenty of people w/animals/horses that get their grain in burlap bags. Im sure they have bags lying around. 
I got mine when I ordered a fountain. They were used as packing material. Im sure you will get some that way if you advertise on there, good luck! Or ask a garden center if they have some. If they have some bigger fountains on display.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

MM, thanks, the bag idea is a good one and I can already think of uses for those down the road. For now, I've made due with what I have in the landscape strips, which seem to be enough. Plus it will allow me to experiment on the distressing this year and not worry about ruining anything as it was rather inexpensive to purchase.


----------



## morbidmike

have you tried your flower shops ???? our flowerland has it at 3.99 per yrd and its the kind your looking for super tight weave ...I got some at Menards and it was the fish net style but way cheaper


----------



## bentneedle

*when i read that thread, I hear this*






But I agree still...haven't been able to find anything of the same quality outside of the Art University Supply Store here in Halifax, NS.


----------

